
Your life span is written in your DNA and we’re learning to read the code - RachelF
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/612256/want-to-know-when-youre-going-to-die/
======
omgwtfbyobbq
That seems consistent with studies suggesting exercise can reduce DNA
methylation and that an increase in cardiorespiratory fitness is associated
with a reduction in long-term mortality risks.

[https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3501844/](https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3501844/)

[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle...](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle/2707428?utm_campaign=articlePDF&utm_medium=articlePDFlink&utm_source=articlePDF&utm_content=jamanetworkopen.2018.3605)

